# Lancement automatique et non souhaité de podcast



## Tomtomrider (28 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai récemment visionné un podcast via l'application podcast d'apple sur l'Apple TV. Depuis, de temps à autre alors que je suis sur une autre application (myCanal, Netflix etc...) la lecture s'arrête d'elle même et le podcast se lance. Je ne comprend pas pourquoi ni comment l'en empêcher. Je ne crois pas non plus pouvoir desinstaller l'app Podcast qui est d'origine.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée?

Merci


----------



## RubenF (30 Avril 2020)

Bizarre, est-ce que tu as tenté de redémarrer l'TV ? 

J'ai jamais eu ce soucis. et pourtant mon beau père en consomme du podcast.


----------

